# Take Home at 6 weeks?! What to do?



## scm6079 (Feb 15, 2015)

Help!

Short Version: Our breeder just moved up our pickup date to 6-weeks old. What should I do? 

Long Version: Last year we got on the list for a male GSD puppy at a breeder fairly close to us in AZ. They were born Jan 9th - and we paid a deposit for a male puppy. The breeder had planned on the take home being feb 28th, at 7 weeks old. We are responsible for all immunizations. At 7 weeks old, I thought it was a little early, but was outside my "red flag" zone. Earlier this week, the breeder emailed me saying she was moving the delivery date up a week. She also stated they have been weened for about 2 weeks as of now. 

I've raised two GSD puppies before, and have grown up with dogs my whole life. Two years ago our oldest GSD passed away at 11 years old, leaving us with one older female (9 years old). 

I'm at a loss right now - since emotionally I would really like to bring a puppy home, and so close to the date it's hard to think without emotions clouding my judgement. However, I'm absolutely terrified about bringing a 6-week old puppy home - and having him separated so early from the nest. Am I being irrational?

Any and all advice GREATLY appreciated. :help:

-Scott


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd forgo the deposit and not get a pup from this breeder. There is no good reason that the breeder is letting them go at 6 weeks. Most responsible breeders wait to temperament test them at around 7 weeks so they can choose the best placement/match.


----------



## GoonerChi (Feb 11, 2015)

No way. Walk away from this. They are not ready at six weeks Seven is borderline. Find a new breeder.


----------



## scm6079 (Feb 15, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> I'd forgo the deposit and not get a pup from this breeder. There is no good reason that the breeder is letting them go at 6 weeks. Most responsible breeders wait to temperament test them at around 7 weeks so they can choose the best placement/match.


Those were my thoughts too. I've raised Huskies from birth, and those we let go home at 10 weeks. 

I've never had a GSD younger than 12 weeks - where are they developmentally at 6?


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

6 weeks, too early. Red flag alert!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

scm6079 said:


> Help!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was actually surprised but my vet recommends getting a pup at 6 weeks. Says they bond better with you. I don't know we got a pup from rescue at 12 weeks and he absolutely wouldn't bond w my husband. We've never had something like that happen before. I'd do some research of my own and talk to local vets and breeders in person before making a decision.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> I was actually surprised but my vet recommends getting a pup at 6 weeks. Says they bond better with you. I don't know we got a pup from rescue at 12 weeks and he absolutely wouldn't bond w my husband. We've never had something like that happen before. I'd do some research of my own and talk to local vets and breeders in person before making a decision.


I got a puppy at a pet store when he was 8 weeks. A husky. (I was young a dumb) and the dog never bonded with me or my husband. One day at around 2 yrs old he met my dad for the first time and they fell in love, and soon after I gave him to my dad. They were like two peas in a pod. I think sometimes dogs just don't bond. Sh*t happens. I'm not sure how much it has to do with the age. I think waiting till the puppy is a little older is wise though, then again I am not an expert...


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Getting a pup at 1 month old was/is? the common practice in the USSR ... obviously not much of a beacon for the great things to do or follow, just a comment.


----------



## HappyFurKid (May 31, 2014)

Scott, did the breeder give you any explanation as to why she has moved the pickup date up a week? Maybe there are some extenuating circumstances such as an emergency in the family, personal health issues, etc.? You have every right to ask those questions. I feel for you and the conflict you must feel over the situation. I'm certainly no expert and won't offer any advice, but I wish you luck in your decision.


----------



## scm6079 (Feb 15, 2015)

HappyFurKid said:


> Scott, did the breeder give you any explanation as to why she has moved the pickup date up a week? Maybe there are some extenuating circumstances such as an emergency in the family, personal health issues, etc.? You have every right to ask those questions. I feel for you and the conflict you must feel over the situation. I'm certainly no expert and won't offer any advice, but I wish you luck in your decision.


I didn't get a reason - but she did say:

"The pups have been separate from their mom 2 weeks ago. They are playing together and looking very good. I've wormed them twice now. I've never had a problem with letting them leave at 6-7 weeks."

I sent a more direct question, and am waiting to hear back. 

-Scott


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Main reason to let them go at 6 weeks ... breeder is tired of cleaning up after them (my opinion obviously). As to their bonding better, the pup that bonded the quickest and closest to me I actually got at 12 weeks. We were super tight.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

scm6079 said:


> I didn't get a reason - but she did say:
> 
> "The pups have been separate from their mom 2 weeks ago. They are playing together and looking very good. I've wormed them twice now. I've never had a problem with letting them leave at 6-7 weeks."
> 
> ...


They owe you an explanation....

Maybe there were complications with the pregnancy, the mom died.. Or something else. (bitch attacking puppies - I hear that may actually show bad breeding... Not sure on that however.).

If the breeder can not speak to you and give you a proper explanation I would walk away...

Oh and I would definitely ask for my deposit back...

I know its hard if you are attached and want the dog.. 

I try not to get sentimental on a dog until its in my house.

I even ask to take the dog to my vet to check it before I take it home..

(However I have never managed to detach myself from any dog I have taken into my car and to the vet).

Are the pedigree papers ready? or will you be 'getting them at a later date'?

I hear there may be some truth to the bonding theory about getting a pup early.. (Imprinting - I believe wolves, dogs and even humans to some extent do this - first motherly interactions are very important) But I think it requires an experienced owner.. And it is anything but convention.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well your an experienced GSD owner so you have that going for you. You know the dog is clearly what most of us consider to young and at this point what ever guarantee you got from the breeder is going to be questionable.

If the Breeder is changing conditions on you..asking for a discount on the puppy doesn't seem unreasonable to me or a refund is in order? If you "can't" except the puppy early.

Or just go with your gut! Yeah not really super helpful!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Walk and forgo the deposit. She even states she lets them go from 6-7 weeks. Puppies are a lot of work once they are off mom and eating solid food. Keeping them until 8-9 weeks is best for the pups even if not the best for a lazy puppy producer. 

You may also want to check state law. Some states it is 8 weeks.


----------



## bellagriff (Jul 1, 2012)

Ihczth hit my comment - *check state laws*.

My experience:

My wife and I got our first dog (my first, she grew up with dogs) at 6 weeks and 6 days. While our Bella is wonderful and is the greatest dog (sorry, but she wins!!!) we did have some nutritional issues with her at first. For about 2 weeks she would hardly eat and actually lost some weight, even though her body had grown. We tried every food imaginable before taking the plunge into the raw diet which thankfully fixed the issue - it was definitely a scary/stressful time. 

The food issue may not have been related, but it did start almost immediately after separating her from her litter mates.

FWIW, I will never accept a puppy before 8 weeks again - but it's up to you.


----------

